# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  थायराइड ग्रंथि से सम्बंधित समस्या और उपचार ......!

## INDIAN_ROSE22

* आजकल यह समस्या एक आम समस्या बनकर सामने आ चुकी है ...! जीवन शैली में आ रहा परिवर्तन स्वास्थ्य से सम्बंधित नित नयी समस्याओं को सामने ला रहा है और कई समस्याओं में से एक समस्या है थायराइड ग्रंथि से सम्बंधित समस्या ...!

* थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन के सामने की ओर,श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वर यन्त्र के दोनों तरफ दो भागों में बनी होती है . एक स्वस्थ्य मनुष्य में थायरायड ग्रंथि का भार 25 से 50 ग्राम तक होता है . यह ‘ थाइराक्सिन ‘ नामक हार्मोन का उत्पादन करती है . पैराथायरायड ग्रंथियां, थायरायड ग्रंथि के ऊपर एवं मध्य भाग की ओर एक-एक जोड़े [ कुल चार ] में होती हैं . यह ” पैराथारमोन ” हार्मोन का उत्पादन करती हैं .
* तनावग्रस्त जीवन शैली से थायराइड रोग बढ़ रहा है। आराम परस्त जीवन से हाइपो थायराइड और तनाव से हाइपर थायराइड के रोग होने की आशंका आधुनिक चिकित्सक निदान में करने लगे हैं। आधुनिक जीवन में व्यक्ति अनेक चिंताओं से ग्रसित है, जैसे परिवार की चिंताएँ, आपसी स्त्री-पुरुषों के संबंध, आत्मसम्मान को बनाए रखना, लोग क्या कहेंगे आदि अनेक चिंताओं के विषय हैं।
* व्यक्तिगत जीवन की चिंताएँ जैसे बच्चों का भविष्य, महँगाई में जीवन जीना, आतंक वाद, आपसी परिवार में संबंध आदि अनेक बातें व्यक्ति को चिंताओं से घेरे हुए हैं। ये तो हो गए वयस्कों की चिंता के विषय, परंतु किशोरों की भी चिंताएँ हैं जैसे उनको माताओं से डर है कि कभी डायरियाँ, कॉपियाँ, एस एम एस न पढ़ लें।
* किशोरियों को वजन बढ़ने की चिंताएँ, किशोर मित्र (ब्यॉयफ्रेंड) बनाए रखने की चिंताएँ, सौंदर्य निखारने के लिए साधनों की प्राप्ति की चिंताएँ आदि चिंताएँ आत्मिक शक्ति को कम करती हैं। आजकल हम सभी लोग सुरक्षा के प्रति चिंतित हैं।
* एक बड़ी आबादी काम-धंधे के उतार-चढ़ाव को लेकर चिंतित है। ब़ड़ी आयु के लोग आने वाले बुढ़ापे से चिंतित हैं। कई लोग स्वास्थ्य और भविष्य के प्रति चिंतित हैं। ये सब लोग मानसिक स्तर पर चिंतित हैं तो कुछ इनके विपरीत मिला जुला वर्ग है, जो आलस्य प्रेमी है।
* शारीरिक परिश्रम के प्रति केवल आधा-एक घंटा योग व जिम करने के बाद संपूर्ण दिन आराम और आलस्य की भेंट चढ़ जाता है। ऊँचे तकिए लगाकर सोने या टी वी देखने, किताब पढ़ने से भी पीनियल और पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथियों के कार्य पर विपरीत प्रभाव पड़ता है, जो थायराइड पर परोक्ष रूप से दिखाई देता है। इन स्थितियों में हाइपो थायराइड रोग होने की आशंका है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्या है यह ये थायराइड ग्रंथि..... ?
===================
* थायराइड मानव शरीर मे पाए जाने वाले एंडोक्राइन ग्लैंड में से एक है। थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन में श्वास नली के ऊपर एवं स्वर यन्त्र के दोनों ओर दो भागों में बनी होती है। और इसका आकार तितली जैसा होता है। यह थाइराक्सिन नामक हार्मोन बनाती है जिससे शरीर के ऊर्जा क्षय, प्रोटीन उत्पादन एवं अन्य हार्मोन के प्रति होने वाली संवेदनशीलता नियंत्रित होती है।
* यह ग्रंथि शरीर के मेटाबॉल्जिम को नियंत्रण करती है यानि जो भोजन हम खाते हैं यह उसे उर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है। इसके अलावा यह हृदय, मांसपेशियों, हड्डियों व कोलेस्ट्रोल को भी प्रभावित करती है।
* आमतौर पर शुरुआती दौर में थायराइड के किसी भी लक्षण का पता आसानी से नहीं चल पाता, क्योंकि गर्दन में छोटी सी गांठ सामान्य ही मान ली जाती है। और जब तक इसे गंभीरता से लिया जाता है, तब तक यह भयानक रूप ले लेता है।
आखिर क्या कारण हो सकते है जिनसे थायराइड होता है.....?
=====================================
* थायरायडिस- यह सिर्फ एक बढ़ा हुआ थायराइड ग्रंथि (घेंघा) है, जिसमें थायराइड हार्मोन बनाने की क्षमता कम हो जाती है।
* इसोफ्लावोन गहन सोया प्रोटीन, कैप्सूल, और पाउडर के रूप में सोया उत्पादों का जरूरत से ज्यादा प्रयोग भी थायराइड होने के कारण हो सकते है।
* कई बार कुछ दवाओं के प्रतिकूल प्रभाव भी थायराइड की वजह होते हैं।
* थायराइट की समस्या पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि के कारण भी होती है क्यों कि यह थायरायड ग्रंथि हार्मोन को उत्पादन करने के संकेत नहीं दे पाती।
* भोजन में आयोडीन की कमी या ज्यादा इस्तेमाल भी थायराइड की समस्या पैदा करता है।
* सिर, गर्दन और चेस्ट की विकिरण थैरेपी के कारण या टोंसिल्स, लिम्फ नोड्स, थाइमस ग्रंथि की समस्या या मुंहासे के लिए विकिरण उपचार के कारण।
* जब तनाव का स्तर बढ़ता है तो इसका सबसे ज्यादा असर हमारी थायरायड ग्रंथि पर पड़ता है। यह ग्रंथि हार्मोन के स्राव को बढ़ा देती है।
* यदि आप के परिवार में किसी को थायराइड की समस्या है तो आपको थायराइड होने की संभावना ज्यादा रहती है। यह थायराइड
* हाइपोथायराइड के लक्षणों में अनावश्यक वजन बढ़ना, आवाज भारी होना, थकान, अधिक नींद आना, गर्दन का दर्द, सिरदर्द, पेट का अफारा, भूख कम हो जाना, बच्चों में ऊँचाई की जगह चौड़ाई बढ़ना, चेहरे और आँखों पर सूजन रहना, ठंड का अधिक अनुभव करना, सूखी त्वचा, कब्जियत, जोड़ों में दर्द आदि लक्षणों को व्यक्ति तब अनुभव करता है, जब उसकी थायराइड ग्रंथि का थायरोक्सीन संप्रेरक (हार्मोन) कम बनने लगता है। यह समस्या स्त्री-पुरुषों में एक समान आती है, परंतु महिलाओं में अधिक पाई जाती है। इसका कोलेस्ट्रॉल, मासिक रक्तस्राव, हृदय की धड़कन आदि पर भी प्रभाव पड़ता है।
* थाइराडड की दूसरी समस्या है हायपरथायराइड अर्थात थायराइड ग्रंथि के अधिक कार्य करने की प्रवृत्ति। यह जीवन के लिए अधिक खतरनाक होती है। थायराइड ग्रंथि की अधिक संप्रेरक (हर्मोन) निर्माण करने की स्*थिति से चयापचय (बीएमआर) बढ़ने से भूख लगती है। व्यक्ति भोजन भी भरपूर करता है फिर भी वजन घटता ही जाता है। व्यक्ति का भावनात्मक या मानसिक तनाव ही प्रमुख कारण होता है।
* कोलेष्ट्रॉल की मात्र रक्त में कम हो जाती है। हृदय की धड़कनें बढ़कर एकांत में सुनाई पड़ती है। पसीना अधिक आना, आँखों का चौड़ापन, गहराई बढ़ना, नाड़ी स्पंदन 70 से 140 तक बढ़ जाता है।
* थायराइड ग्रंथि के साथ ही पैराथायराइड ग्रंथि होती है। यह थायराइड के पास उससे आकार में छोटी और सटी होती है और इसकी सक्रियता से दाँतों और हड्डियों को बनाने में मदद मिलती है। भोजन में कैल्शियम और विटामिन डी का उपयोग करने में यह ग्रंथि अपना सहयोग देती है। इसके द्वारा प्रदत्त संप्रेरक की कमी से रक्त के कैल्शियम बढ़कर गुर्दों में जमा होने की आशंका होती है।
* ग्रेव्स रोग थायराइड का सबसे बड़ा कारण है। इसमें थायरायड ग्रंथि से थायरायड हार्मोन का स्राव बहुत अधिक बढ़ जाता है। ग्रेव्स रोग ज्यादातर 20और 40 की उम्र के बीच की महिलाओं को प्रभावित करता है, क्योंकि ग्रेव्स रोग आनुवंशिक कारकों से संबंधित वंशानुगत विकार है, इसलिए थाइराइड रोग एक ही परिवार में कई लोगों को प्रभावित कर सकता है।
* थायराइड का अगला कारण है गर्भावस्था, जिसमें प्रसवोत्तर अवधि भी शामिल है। गर्भावस्था एक स्त्री के जीवन में ऐसा समय होता है जब उसके पूरे शरीर में बड़े पैमाने पर परिवर्तन होता है, और वह तनाव ग्रस्त रहती है।
* रजोनिवृत्ति भी थायराइड का कारण है क्योंकि रजोनिवृत्ति के समय एक महिला में कई प्रकार के हार्मोनल परिवर्तन होते है। जो कई बार थायराइड की वजह बनती है।
* गर्दन के सामने वाले हिस्से में स्थित तितली के आकार की अन्तःस्रावी ग्रंथि थायराइड ग्रंथि के नाम से जानी जाती है I इस ग्रंथि की खासबात यह है की यह एक हार्मोन को उत्पन्न करती है जिससे हमारे शरीर के मेटाबोलिज्म (चयापचय ) की क्रिया नियंत्रित होती है I चयापचय की क्रिया द्वारा ही हमारे शरीर को ऊर्जा को खपत करने में मदद मिलती है I थायराइड ही एक ऐसी ग्रंथि है जो चयापचय की क्रिया को धीमी या तेज कर सकती है , इन सबके लिए इस ग्रंथि से निकलने वाला हार्मोन “थायरोक्सिन” जिम्मेदार होता है I इस हार्मोन्स के घटने और बढ़ने के कारण अनेक लक्षण उत्पन्न होने लगते है I
*यदि आपके वजन में अचानक घटने या बढ़ने जैसा परिवर्तन सामने आ रहा हो तो यह थायराइड ग्रंथि से समबन्धित समस्या की और आपका ध्यान दिला सकता है I वजन का अचानक बढ़ जाना“थायरोक्सिन" हार्मोन की कमी (हायपो-थायराईडिज्म) के कारण उत्पन्न हो सकता है,इसके विपरीत यदि "थायरोक्सिन" की आवश्यक मात्रा से अधिक उत्पत्ति होने से (हायपर-थायराईडिज्म ) की स्थिति उत्पन्न हो जाती है जिसमें अचानक वजन कम होने लग जाता है Iइन दोनों ही स्थितियों में से हायपो-थायराईडिज्म एक आम समस्या के रूप में सामने आता है I
* गर्दन के सामनेवाले हिस्से में अचानक सूजन उत्पन्न हो जाना भी आपको थायराइड से सम्बंधित समस्या की और इंगित करता है Iहायपो या हायपर-थायराईडिज्म दोनों ही स्थितियों में गोएटर (घेघा )बन सकता है I हाँ, कभी-कभी गर्दन में सूजन का कारण थायराइड कैंसर या नोड्यूल्स अथवा ग्रंथि के अन्दर किसी लम्प के बन जाने के कारण भी हो सकता है , कभी-कभी इसका थायराइड ग्रंथि से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं होता है I
* हृदय गति में अचानक आया परिवर्तन भी थायराइड ग्रंथि से सम्बंधित समस्या के कारण उत्पन्न हो सकता है I हायपो -थायराईडिज्म से पीड़ित व्यक्ति अक्सर धीमी हृदयगति होने की शिकायत करते हैं जबकि इसके विपरीत हायपर-थायराईडिज्म से पीड़ित तीव्र हृदयगति से पीड़ित होते हैं I तीव्र हृदयगति के कारण अचानक रक्तचाप बढ़ जाता है तथा रोगी धड़कन (पाल्पीटेशन ) बढ़ने की समस्या से जूझता है I
* थायराइड ग्रंथि का प्रभाव शरीर के लगभग सभी अंगों पर होता है जिससे व्यक्ति का एनर्जी -लेवल एवं मूड प्रभाप्रभावित होता है I हायपो-थायराईडिज्म से पीड़ित व्यक्ति अक्सर थकान,आलस्य,जोड़ों में दर्द ,सूजन एवं अवसाद जैसे लक्षणों से पीड़ित होता है जबकि हायपर-थायराईडिज्म से पीड़ित व्यक्ति घबराहट,बैचैनी,अनिद  ्रा एवं उत्तेजित रहने जैसे लक्षणों से दो-चार होता है I
* बालों का अचानक झड़ना भी थायराइड हार्मोस के बेलेंस के बिगड़ने की और इंगित करता है,हायपो या हापर-थायराईडिज्म दोनों ही स्थितियों में बाल झड़ने की समस्या उत्पन्न होती है I
* थायराइड ग्रंथि से सम्बंधित समस्या का सीधा सम्बन्ध शरीर के तापक्रम को नियंत्रित करने से होता है I हायपो-थायराईडिज्म से पीड़ित रोगी को समान्य से अधिक ठण्ड लगती है जबकि हायपर-थायराईडिज्म से पीड़ित व्यक्ति को अधिक गर्मी लगती है साथ ही पसीना भी अधिक आता है Iइसके अलावा भी कुछ अन्य लक्षण हैं जिससे हायपर-थायराईडिज्म को पहचाना जा सकता है जैसे :त्वचा का रुक्ष होना,हाथों का सुन्न (NUMBNESS ) हो जाना या हाथ-पाँव में चुनचुनाहट (TINGLING ) होना आदि.
* इसी प्रकार हायपर-थायराईडिज्म को भी कुछ अतिरिक्त लक्षणों से पहचाना जा सकता है जैसे :मांसपेशियों का कमजोर पड़ना,कम्पन होना ,दस्त लग जाना,देखेने में परेशानी होना और स्त्रियों में मासिक-चक्र का अनियमित होना I
* कभी-कभी थायराइड ग्रंथि की गड़बड़ी के कारण स्त्रियों में मासिक-चक्र बदल जाता है जिससे मेनोपाज का भ्रम उत्पन्न होता है अतः ऐसी स्थिति में रक्त के नमूने से की गयी थायराइड ग्रंथि की कार्यकुशलता की जांच इस भ्रम को दूर कर देती है I

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

थायरायड ग्रंथि के कार्य :-
==============
* थायरायड ग्रंथि से निकलने वाले हार्मोन शरीर की लगभग सभी क्रियाओं पर अपना प्रभाव डालता है |
थायरायड ग्रंथि के प्रमुख कार्यों में :-
====================
* बालक के विकास में इन ग्रंथियों का विशेष योगदान है |
* यह शरीर में कैल्शियम एवं फास्फोरस को पचाने में उत्प्रेरक का कार्य करती है |
* शरीर के ताप नियंत्रण में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका है |
* शरीर का विजातीय द्रव्य [ विष ] को बाहर निकालने में सहायता करती है |
थायरायड के हार्मोन असंतुलित होने से निम्न रोग लक्षण उत्पन्न होने लगते हैं:-
===============================================
अल्प स्राव [ HYPO THYRODISM ]
--======================
* थायरायड ग्रंथि से थाईराक्सिन कम बन ने की अवस्था को ” हायपोथायराडिज्म ” कहते हैं, इस से निम्न रोग लक्षण उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं :-
* शारीरिक व् मानसिक वृद्धि मंद हो जाती है |
* बच्चों में इसकी कमी से CRETINISM नामक रोग हो जाता है |
* १२ से १४ वर्ष के बच्चे की शारीरिक वृद्धि ४ से ६ वर्ष के बच्चे जितनी ही रह जाती है |
* ह्रदय स्पंदन एवं श्वास की गति मंद हो जाती है |
* हड्डियों की वृद्धि रुक जाती है और वे झुकने लगती हैं |
* मेटाबालिज्म की क्रिया मंद हो जाती हैं |
* शरीर का वजन बढ़ने लगता है एवं शरीर में सुजन भी आ जाती है |
* सोचने व बोलने की क्रिया मंद पड़ जाती है |
* त्वचा रुखी हो जाती है तथा त्वचा के नीचे अधिक मात्रा में वसा एकत्र हो जाने के कारण आँख की पलकों में सुजन आ जाती है |
* शरीर का ताप कम हो जाता है, बल झड़ने लगते हैं तथा ” गंजापन ” की स्थिति आ जाती है |
थायरायड ग्रंथि का अतिस्राव:-
=================
इसमें थायराक्सिन हार्मोन अधिक बनने लगता है | इससे निम्न रोग लक्षण उत्पन्न होते हैं:-
* शरीर का ताप सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है |
* ह्रदय की धड़कन व् श्वास की गति बढ़ जाती है
* अनिद्रा, उत्तेजना तथा घबराहट जैसे लक्षण उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं |
* शरीर का वजन कम होने लगता है |
* कई लोगों की हाँथ-पैर की उँगलियों में कम्पन उत्पन्न हो जाता है |
* गर्मी सहन करने की क्षमता कम हो जाती है |
* मधुमेह रोग होने की प्रबल सम्भावना बन जाती है |
* घेंघा रोग उत्पन्न हो जाता है |
* शरीर में आयोडीन की कमी हो जाती है |
पैराथायरायड ग्रंथियों के असंतुलन से उत्पन्न होने वाले रोग:-
* जैसा कि पीछे बताया है कि पैराथायरायड ग्रंथियां ” पैराथार्मोन “ हार्मोन स्रवित करती हैं | यह हार्मोन रक्त और हड्डियों में कैल्शियम व् फास्फोरस की मात्रा को संतुलित रखता है | इस हार्मोन की कमी से – हड्डियाँ कमजोर हो जाती हैं, जोड़ों के रोग भी उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं |
* पैराथार्मोन की अधिकता से – रक्त में, हड्डियों का कैल्शियम तेजी से मिलने लगता है,फलस्वरूप हड्डियाँ अपना आकार खोने लगती हैं तथा रक्त में अधिक कैल्शियम पहुँचने से गुर्दे की पथरी भी होनी प्रारंभ हो जाती है |
विशेष :-
====
* थायरायड के कई टेस्ट जैसे - T -3 , T -4 , FTI , तथा TSH द्वारा थायरायड ग्रंथि की स्थिति का पता चल जाता है | कई बार थायरायड ग्रंथि में कोई विकार नहीं होता परन्तु पियुष ग्रंथि के ठीक प्रकार से कार्य न करने के कारण थायरायड ग्रंथि को उत्तेजित करने वाले हार्मोन -TSH [ Thyroid Stimulating hormone ] ठीक प्रकार नहीं बनते और थायरायड से होने वाले रोग लक्षण उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं |
थायरायड की प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा :-
====================
* थायरायड के लिए हरे पत्ते वाले धनिये की ताजा चटनी बना कर एक बडा चम्मच एक गिलास पानी में घोल कर पीए रोजाना....एक दम ठीक हो जाएगा (बस धनिया देसी हो उसकी सुगन्ध अच्छी हो)
आहार चिकित्सा :-
विशेष :-
====
* प्रत्येक केंद्र पर एक से तीन मिनट तक प्रतिदिन दो बार प्रेशर दें |
* पियुष ग्रंथि के केंद्र पर पम्पिंग मैथेड [ पम्प की तरह दो-तीन सेकेण्ड के लिए दबाएँ फिर एक दो सेकेण्ड के लिए ढीला छोड़ दें ] से प्रेशर देना चाहिए |
* आप किसी एक्युप्रेशर चिकित्सक से संपर्क करके आप उन केन्द्रों को एक बार समझ सकते है और फिर स्वयं भी कर सकते है .
थायराइड मरीज के लिए डाइट चार्ट:-
=====================
* थायराइड बहुत ही आवश्*यक ग्रंथि है। यह ग्रंथि गले के अगले-निचले हिस्*से में होती है। थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है। क्*योंकि इसका लक्षण एक साथ नही दिखता है। अगर समय पर इसका इलाज न किया जाए तो आदमी की मौत हो सकती है। यह ग्रंथि होती तो बहुत छोटी है लेकिन, हमारे शरीर को स्*वस्*थ्*य रखने में इसका बहुत योगदान होता है।
* थाइराइड एक प्रकार की इंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि है, जो कुछ हार्मोन के स्राव के लिए जिम्*मेदार होती है। यदि थाइराइड ग्रंथि अच्*छे से काम करना बंद कर दे तो शरीर में कई समस्*यायें शुरू हो जाती हैं। शरीर से हार्मोन का स्राव प्रभावित हो जाता है। लेकिन यदि थायराइड ग्रंथि कम या अधिक सक्रिय हो तब भी शरीर को प्रभावित करती है।
* लाइफस्*टाइल और खान-पान में अनियमितता बरतने के कारण थायराइड की समस्*या होती है। अगर शुरूआत में ही खान-पान का ध्*यान रखा जाए तो थायराइड की समस्*या होने की संभावना कम होती है। थायराइड के मरीजों का डाइट चार्ट कैसा हो, हम आपको उसकी जानकारी देते हैं...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

थायराइड रोगियों के लिए डाइट चार्ट :-
======================
* आप अपनी डाइट चार्ट में ऐसे खाद्य-पदार्थों को शामिल कीजिए जिसमें आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा हो। क्*योंकि आयोडीन की मात्रा थायराइड फंक्*शन को प्रभावित करती है।
* समुद्री जीवों में सबसे ज्*यादा आयोडीन पाया जाता है। समुद्री शैवाल, समुद्र की सब्जियों और मछलियों में आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है।
* कॉपर और आयरन युक्*त आहार के सेवन करने से भी डायराइड फंक्*शन में बढ़ोतरी होती है।
* काजू, बादाम और सूरजमुखी के बीज में कॉपर की मात्रा होती है।
* हरी और पत्*तेदार सब्जियों में आयरन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है।
* पनीर और हरी मिर्च तथा टमाटर थायराइड गंथि के लिए फायदेमंद हैं।
* विटामिन और मिनरल्*स युक्*त आहार खाने से थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है।
* प्*याज, लहसुन, मशरूम में ज्*यादा मात्रा में विटामिन पाया जाता है।
* कम वसायुक्*त आइसक्रीम और दही का भी सेवन थायराइड के मरीजों के लिए फायदेमंद है।
* गाय का दूध भी थायराइड के मरीजों को पीना चाहिए।
* नारियल का तेल भी थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि करता है। नारियल तेल का प्रयोग सब्*जी बनाते वक्*त भी किया जा सकता है।
थायराइड के रोगी इन खाद्य-पदार्थों को न खायें :-
=============================
* सोया और उससे बने खाद्य-पदार्थों का सेवन बिलकुल मत कीजिए।
* जंक और फास्*ट फूड भी थायराइड ग्रंथि को प्रभावित करते हैं। इसलिए फास्*ट फूड को अपनी आदत मत बनाइए।
* ब्राक्*कोली, गोभी जैसे खाद्य-पदार्थ थायराइड फंक्*शन को कमजोर करते हैं।
* थायराइड थायराइड के मरीजों को डाइट चार्ट का पालन करना चाहिए, साथ ही नियमित रूप से योगा और एक्*सरसाइज भी जरूरी है। नियमित व्*यायाम करने से भी थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है। थायराइड की समस्*या बढ़ रही हो तो चिकित्*सक से संपर्क अवश्*य कीजिए।
* दिल्ली की डॉ. अर्चना नारंग ने एक इंटर वू में बताया था कि वर्ष 2008 में यह अध्ययन शुरू हुआ था जिसमें दिल्ली के आठ सरकारी व निजी स्कूलों के 6 से 18 साल की उम्र के 5281 बच्चों को शामिल गया, जिसमें लड़के व लड़की दोनों थे। सभी बच्चों का वजन, शारीरिक क्षमता, लंबाई, थायराइड, अल्ट्रासाउंड के अलावा थायराइड फंक्शन टेस्ट (टीएसएच) जैसी क्लीनिकल जांच इनमास में की गई। दस प्रतिशत बच्चों में थायराइड की अलग-अलग बीमारियां पाई गई। अभिभावकों की सहमति के बाद कुल 194 बच्चे होम्योपैथी के इलाज और अध्ययन के लिए तैयार हुए। इन बच्चों में माइल्ड थायराइड की समस्या थी।
* डॉ. अर्चना ने बताया कि इन बच्चों को दो ग्रुप में बांटा गया। एक ग्रुप को होम्योपैथिक दवा दी गई और दूसरे को बिना दवा के ही रखा गया। पहले ग्रुप के मरीजों को आठ दवाएं दी गई, जिनमें से कैलकेरिया कार्ब, कैलकेरिया सल्फर, फास्फोरस, नेट्रियम मूर व साइलेसिया प्रमुख थीं। 18 महीने तक फॉलोअप किया गया। अध्ययन में पाया गया कि जिन बच्चों को दवा दी गई, उनमें से 80 प्रतिशत का थायराइड बिल्कुल खत्म हो गया। और यहीं नहीं, एक भी बच्चे में थायराइड की समस्या बढ़ी नहीं पाई गई। जबकि दूसरे ग्रुप में जिसे दवा नहीं दी गई थी, उनमें से आठ बच्चों को एलोपैथी की दवा की जरूरत पड़ी।
* डॉ. अर्चना के अनुसार 
==========
* सादा सुपाच्य भोजन,मट्ठा,दही,नार  यल का पानी,मौसमी फल, ताज़ी हरी साग – सब्जियां, अंकुरित गेंहूँ, चोकर सहित आंटे की रोटी को अपने भोजन में शामिल करें |
परहेज :-
====
* मिर्च-मसाला,तेल,अधिक नमक, चीनी, खटाई, चावल, मैदा, चाय, काफी, नशीली वस्तुओं, तली-भुनी चीजों, रबड़ी,मलाई, मांस, अंडा जैसे खाद्यों से परहेज रखें | अगर आप सफ़ेद नमक (समुन्द्री नमक) खाते है तो उसे तुरन्त बंद कर दे और सैंधा नमक ही खाने में प्रयोग करे, सिर्फ़ और सिर्फ सैंधा नमक ही खाए सब जगह.
गले की गर्म-ठंडी सेंक:-
=============
साधन :-
====
गर्म पानी की रबड़ की थैली, गर्म पानी, एक छोटा तौलिया, एक भगौने में ठण्डा पानी |

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

विधि :-
===
* सर्वप्रथम रबड़ की थैली में गर्म पानी भर लें | ठण्डे पानी के भगौने में छोटा तौलिया डाल लें | गर्म सेंक बोतल से एवं ठण्डी सेंक तौलिया को ठण्डे पानी में भिगोकर , निचोड़कर निम्न क्रम से गले के ऊपर गर्म-ठण्डी सेंक करें -
३ मिनट गर्म ——————– १ मिनट ठण्डी
३ मिनट गर्म ——————– १ मिनट ठण्डी
३ मिनट गर्म ——————– १ मिनट ठण्डी
३ मिनट गर्म ——————– ३ मिनट ठण्डी
इस प्रकार कुल 18 मिनट तक यह उपचार करें |
इसे दिन में दो बार – प्रातः – सांय कर सकते हैं |
गले की पट्टी लपेट :-
===========
साधन :-
====
* सूती मार्किन का कपडा, लगभग ४ इंच चौड़ा एवं इतना लम्बा कि गर्दन पर तीन लपेटे लग जाएँ |
* इतनी ही लम्बी एवं ५-६ इंच चौड़ी गर्म कपडे की पट्टी |
विधि :-
===
* सर्वप्रथम सूती कपडे को ठण्डे पानी में भिगोकर निचोड़ लें, तत्पश्चात गले में लपेट दें इसके ऊपर से गर्म कपडे की पट्टी को इस तरह से लपेटें कि नीचे वाली सूती पट्टी पूरी तरह से ढक जाये | इस प्रयोग को रात्रि सोने से पहले ४५ मिनट के लिए करें |
गले पर मिटटी कि पट्टी:-
==============
साधन :-
====
* जमीन से लगभग तीन फिट नीचे की साफ मिटटी |
* एक गर्म कपडे का टुकड़ा |
विधि :-
===
* लगभग चार इंच लम्बी व् तीन इंच चौड़ी एवं एक इंच मोटी मिटटी की पट्टी को बनाकर गले पर रखें तथा गर्म कपडे से मिटटी की पट्टी को पूरी तरह से ढक दें | इस प्रयोग को दोपहर को ४५ मिनट के लिए करें |
विशेष :-
====
* मिटटी को ६-७ घंटे पहले पानी में भिगो दें, तत्पश्चात उसकी लुगदी जैसी बनाकर पट्टी बनायें |
मेहन स्नान:-
=======
विधि :-
===
* एक बड़े टब में खूब ठण्डा पानी भर कर उसमें एक बैठने की चौकी रख लें | ध्यान रहे कि टब में पानी इतना न भरें कि चौकी डूब जाये | अब उस टब के अन्दर चौकी पर बैठ जाएँ | पैर टब के बाहर एवं सूखे रहें | एक सूती कपडे की डेढ़ -दो फिट लम्बी पट्टी लेकर अपनी जननेंद्रिय के अग्रभाग पर लपेट दें एवं बाकी बची पट्टी को टब में इस प्रकार डालें कि उसका कुछ हिस्सा पानी में डूबा रहे | अब इस पट्टी/ जननेंद्रिय पर टब से पानी ले-लेकर लगातार भिगोते रहें | इस प्रयोग को ५-१० मिनट करें, तत्पश्चात शरीर में गर्मी लाने के लिए १०-१५ मिनट तेजी से टहलें |
योग चिकित्सा :-
=========
उज्जायी प्राणायाम :-
============
* पद्मासन या सुखासन में बैठकर आँखें बंद कर लें | अपनी जिह्वा को तालू से सटा दें अब कंठ से श्वास को इस प्रकार खींचे कि गले से ध्वनि व् कम्पन उत्पन्न होने लगे | इस प्राणायाम को दस से बढाकर बीस बार तक प्रतिदिन करें |
* प्राणायाम प्रातः नित्यकर्म से निवृत्त होकर खाली पेट करें |

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

थायरायड की एक्युप्रेशर चिकित्सा :-
=====================
* एक्युप्रेशर चिकित्सा के अनुसार थायरायड व् पैराथायरायड के प्रतिबिम्ब केंद्र दोनों हांथो एवं पैरों के अंगूठे के बिलकुल नीचे व् अंगूठे की जड़ के नीचे ऊँचे उठे हुए भाग में स्थित हैं
* थायरायड के अल्पस्राव की अवस्था में इन केन्द्रों पर घडी की सुई की दिशा में अर्थात बाएं से दायें प्रेशर दें तथा अतिस्राव की स्थिति में प्रेशर दायें से बाएं [ घडी की सुई की उलटी दिशा में ] देना चाहिए | इसके साथ ही पियुष ग्रंथि के भी प्रतिबिम्ब केन्द्रों पर भी प्रेशर देना चाहिए |
विशेष :-
====
* प्रत्येक केंद्र पर एक से तीन मिनट तक प्रतिदिन दो बार प्रेशर दें |
* पियुष ग्रंथि के केंद्र पर पम्पिंग मैथेड [ पम्प की तरह दो-तीन सेकेण्ड के लिए दबाएँ फिर एक दो सेकेण्ड के लिए ढीला छोड़ दें ] से प्रेशर देना चाहिए |
* आप किसी एक्युप्रेशर चिकित्सक से संपर्क करके आप उन केन्द्रों को एक बार समझ सकते है और फिर स्वयं भी कर सकते है .
थायराइड मरीज के लिए डाइट चार्ट:-
=====================
* थायराइड बहुत ही आवश्*यक ग्रंथि है। यह ग्रंथि गले के अगले-निचले हिस्*से में होती है। थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है। क्*योंकि इसका लक्षण एक साथ नही दिखता है। अगर समय पर इसका इलाज न किया जाए तो आदमी की मौत हो सकती है। यह ग्रंथि होती तो बहुत छोटी है लेकिन, हमारे शरीर को स्*वस्*थ्*य रखने में इसका बहुत योगदान होता है।
* थाइराइड एक प्रकार की इंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि है, जो कुछ हार्मोन के स्राव के लिए जिम्*मेदार होती है। यदि थाइराइड ग्रंथि अच्*छे से काम करना बंद कर दे तो शरीर में कई समस्*यायें शुरू हो जाती हैं। शरीर से हार्मोन का स्राव प्रभावित हो जाता है। लेकिन यदि थायराइड ग्रंथि कम या अधिक सक्रिय हो तब भी शरीर को प्रभावित करती है।
* लाइफस्*टाइल और खान-पान में अनियमितता बरतने के कारण थायराइड की समस्*या होती है। अगर शुरूआत में ही खान-पान का ध्*यान रखा जाए तो थायराइड की समस्*या होने की संभावना कम होती है। थायराइड के मरीजों का डाइट चार्ट कैसा हो, हम आपको उसकी जानकारी देते हैं...
थायराइड रोगियों के लिए डाइट चार्ट :-
======================
* आप अपनी डाइट चार्ट में ऐसे खाद्य-पदार्थों को शामिल कीजिए जिसमें आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा हो। क्*योंकि आयोडीन की मात्रा थायराइड फंक्*शन को प्रभावित करती है।
* समुद्री जीवों में सबसे ज्*यादा आयोडीन पाया जाता है। समुद्री शैवाल, समुद्र की सब्जियों और मछलियों में आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है।
* कॉपर और आयरन युक्*त आहार के सेवन करने से भी डायराइड फंक्*शन में बढ़ोतरी होती है।
* काजू, बादाम और सूरजमुखी के बीज में कॉपर की मात्रा होती है।
* हरी और पत्*तेदार सब्जियों में आयरन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है।
* पनीर और हरी मिर्च तथा टमाटर थायराइड गंथि के लिए फायदेमंद हैं।
* विटामिन और मिनरल्*स युक्*त आहार खाने से थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है।
* प्*याज, लहसुन, मशरूम में ज्*यादा मात्रा में विटामिन पाया जाता है।
* कम वसायुक्*त आइसक्रीम और दही का भी सेवन थायराइड के मरीजों के लिए फायदेमंद है।
* गाय का दूध भी थायराइड के मरीजों को पीना चाहिए।
* नारियल का तेल भी थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि करता है। नारियल तेल का प्रयोग सब्*जी बनाते वक्*त भी किया जा सकता है।
थायराइड के रोगी इन खाद्य-पदार्थों को न खायें :-
=============================
* सोया और उससे बने खाद्य-पदार्थों का सेवन बिलकुल मत कीजिए।
* जंक और फास्*ट फूड भी थायराइड ग्रंथि को प्रभावित करते हैं। इसलिए फास्*ट फूड को अपनी आदत मत बनाइए।
* ब्राक्*कोली, गोभी जैसे खाद्य-पदार्थ थायराइड फंक्*शन को कमजोर करते हैं।
* थायराइड थायराइड के मरीजों को डाइट चार्ट का पालन करना चाहिए, साथ ही नियमित रूप से योगा और एक्*सरसाइज भी जरूरी है। नियमित व्*यायाम करने से भी थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है। थायराइड की समस्*या बढ़ रही हो तो चिकित्*सक से संपर्क अवश्*य कीजिए।
* दिल्ली की डॉ. अर्चना नारंग ने एक इंटर वू में बताया था कि वर्ष 2008 में यह अध्ययन शुरू हुआ था जिसमें दिल्ली के आठ सरकारी व निजी स्कूलों के 6 से 18 साल की उम्र के 5281 बच्चों को शामिल गया, जिसमें लड़के व लड़की दोनों थे। सभी बच्चों का वजन, शारीरिक क्षमता, लंबाई, थायराइड, अल्ट्रासाउंड के अलावा थायराइड फंक्शन टेस्ट (टीएसएच) जैसी क्लीनिकल जांच इनमास में की गई। दस प्रतिशत बच्चों में थायराइड की अलग-अलग बीमारियां पाई गई। अभिभावकों की सहमति के बाद कुल 194 बच्चे होम्योपैथी के इलाज और अध्ययन के लिए तैयार हुए। इन बच्चों में माइल्ड थायराइड की समस्या थी।
* डॉ. अर्चना ने बताया कि इन बच्चों को दो ग्रुप में बांटा गया। एक ग्रुप को होम्योपैथिक दवा दी गई और दूसरे को बिना दवा के ही रखा गया। पहले ग्रुप के मरीजों को आठ दवाएं दी गई, जिनमें से कैलकेरिया कार्ब, कैलकेरिया सल्फर, फास्फोरस, नेट्रियम मूर व साइलेसिया प्रमुख थीं। 18 महीने तक फॉलोअप किया गया। अध्ययन में पाया गया कि जिन बच्चों को दवा दी गई, उनमें से 80 प्रतिशत का थायराइड बिल्कुल खत्म हो गया। और यहीं नहीं, एक भी बच्चे में थायराइड की समस्या बढ़ी नहीं पाई गई। जबकि दूसरे ग्रुप में जिसे दवा नहीं दी गई थी, उनमें से आठ बच्चों को एलोपैथी की दवा की जरूरत पड़ी।
* * डॉ. अर्चना के अनुसार इस अध्ययन से यह साफ हो गया है कि हमें थायराइड में होम्योपैथी की दवा का सहारा लेना चाहिए। इससे जहां कोई साइड इफेक्ट नहीं होता, वहीं इसके प्रभाव के बाद मरीज को जिंदगी भर दवा की जरूरत नहीं पड़ती।
पीठ पे कूबड़ निकलना :-
------------------------
* माँसपेशियों में कमजोरी आने लगती है, हड्डियाँ सिकुड़कर व्यक्ति की ऊँचाई कम होकर कूबड़ निकलता है। कम आगे की ओर झुक जाती है। इन सभी समस्याओं से बचने के लिए नियमित रक्त परीक्षण करने के साथ रोगी को सोते समय शवासन का प्रयोग करते हुए तकिए का उपयोग नहीं करना चाहिए। उसी प्रकार सोते-सोते टीवी देखने या किताब पढ़ने से बचना चाहिए। भोजन में हरी सब्जियों का भरपूर प्रयोग करें और आयो*डीन युक्त नमक का प्रयोग भोजन में करें।
थायराइड के रोग और योग चिकित्सा :-
======================
नाड़ीशोधन प्राणायाम :-
=============
* कमर-गर्दन सीधी रखकर एक नाक से धीरे-धीरे लंबी गहरी श्वास लेकर दूसरे स्वर से निकालें, फिर उसी स्वर से श्वास लेकर दूसरी नाक से छोड़ें। 10 बार यह प्रक्रिया करें।
ध्यान :-
====
* आँखें बंद कर मन को सामान्य श्वास-प्रश्वास पर ध्यान करते हुए मन में श्वास भीतर आने पर 'सो' और श्वास बाहर निकालते समय 'हम' का विचार 5 से 10 मिनट करें।
ब्रह्ममुद्रा :-
======
* वज्रासन में या कमर सीधी रखकर बैठें और गर्दन को 10 बार ऊपर-नीचे चलाएँ। दाएँ-बाएँ 10 बार चलाएँ और 10 बार सीधे-उल्टे घुमाएँ।
मांजरासन :-
=======
* चौपाये की तरह होकर गर्दन, कमर ऊपर-नीचे 10 बार चलाना चाहिए।
उष्ट्रासन :-
=====
* घुटनों पर खड़े होकर पीछे झुकते हुए एड़ियों को दोनों हाथों से पकड़कर गर्दन पीछे झुकाएँ और पेट को आगे की तरफ उठाएँ। 10-15 श्वास-प्रश्वास करें।
शशकासन :-
=======
* वज्रासन में बैठकर सामने झुककर 10-15 बार श्वास -प्रश्वास कre
======

----------

